

Sony implementation of WebGL for Android 4.0+ goes open source - Brentley_11
http://developer.sonyericsson.com/wp/2012/01/25/webgl-implementation-for-xperia-phones-released-as-open-source/

======
lwhi
I'm hearted by what seems to be a lasting corporate shift towards open source
licensing as part of larger corporate strategies. I might be being overly
optimistic, but it seems that a lot of companies are starting to realise that
open source models aren't at odds with business or capitalism in general. The
idea that a overall market health is important for the success of a key
player, is logical and pragmatic; but at odds with the previous commercial
philosophies of divide and conquer (through proprietary code). I'm very glad
the change is here.

~~~
lwhi
.. "heartened" even - mobile phone auto-complete hell.

------
corysama
<https://github.com/sonyericssondev/WebGL>

